# Nat West has finally done it.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Got me so exasperated with their so called security measures as soon as their system detects I'm not at home, that it's becomes so aggravating and too many pointless hurdles just to check my balance, I am going to make the effort to change banks.
We are always told how easy and seamless it is to change but not when your living outside UK.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have been told by Lloyds that we can continue but not change accounts, open new accounts or use bank facilities such as loans etc., if we needed such things.

Barclays have apparently closed overseas accounts, not sure if ChannelIslands could offer accounts, all due to bl**dy Boris’s Brexit……

Could be of value to know which, if any, U.K. based banks are willing…..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

NW just can't understand people still go on holiday in winter. 
I go to change my PIN and the instructions are four numbers. So I put in four numbers and it's rejected. They stated what can't be used and I steer well clear and still it's rejected.
They request a mobile phone number and previously it's worked well with my French mobile. Oh no it can't be a foreign mobile now. This is just the start.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I can only recount my experience with my bank, HSBC

My main account address is the house I own in London, but they know I am in Poland and send my statements here.

I have no problem accessing my account from here or any other country while travelling. Access to the account is via a mini keypad and that works OK.

I did have a HSBC Jersey account from when I was based there, but they closed that because I could no longer prove a Jersey address. 

The only other difficulty I have had is that HSBC will not open a Euro account for me in UK, but I have one in Poland and just move money there when I need Euros.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Geoff, when I look at opening a First Direct account they point out if you are abroad then their other bank HSBC will permit a UK account while living abroad. I'm just looking for simple.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes Geoff, when I look at opening a First Direct account they point out if you are abroad then their other bank HSBC will permit a UK account while living abroad. I'm just looking for simple.
> 
> Ray.


We tried HSBC for expats a few years back, I got fed up with all the stupid questions they asked and gave up.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not sure if Nationwide would be a bit more user friendly? We have travelled in the winter with no problems.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's always a hassle giving our sons UK address and having to redirect all docs via him. After set up everything is then online apart from the occasional credit card. I don't think Brexit has made it any easier.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> It's always a hassle giving our sons UK address and having to redirect all docs via him. After set up everything is then online apart from the occasional credit card. I don't think Brexit has made it any easier.
> 
> Ray.


I don't think your sons address will be accepted Ray, you need proof you live there with a utility bill or something. Whichever bank you choose the same will apply I think. Our Nationwide bank we had for years before we moved here so transferring the address was pretty simple 16.5 years ago.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In that case I might be stuck with NW as my UK address is there. But we shall see when we get home again as lots of research to do.


----------

